# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Print Simulator - point cloud file.ply

## rylangrayston

In update-37 we talked about our print simulator tool.
Today I would like to share a file from our simulator.
point-cloud-file

You may need to download software to view it - we use Meshlab.

The shapes in this file are good for testing zero crossings and for turning corners and for doing a  smooth path like a circle,
 it tests spiralling the start and stop points  of the laser and is built to be quick to print, simple to view  and  simple to code 
,because we have hard coded its gcode to avoid slicer  artifacts.

We have learned lots from this and many other files like it, and its a rather enjoyable way to trouble shoot. 
Hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## 3dspider

What's causing the empty line artifacts about halfway between each corner? It can be seen easily here.

----------

